# Eduardo Tarilonte announces: Kwaya African Voices



## TARI (Apr 4, 2016)

Good morning! I am absolutely happy to announce this long awaited sample library. Hope you find it as exciting as I do __

Eduardo Tarilonte presents "KWAYA, African Voices"
Featuring the award winning choir Aba Taano from Uganda
6 singers: 4 men and 2 women recorded solo to build your own ensemble.
With 40 syllables, 5 vowels and mm articulation, true legato for 5 vowels and more than 700 vocal fx KWAYA stands for unbeatable flexibility and unrivalled inspiration.
Available May 2016 at www.bestservice.de
More info coming soon.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 4, 2016)

Kontakt or Engine?


----------



## TARI (Apr 4, 2016)

Kontakt 5 player


----------



## mickeyl (Apr 4, 2016)

Interesting! (I still wish Era2 was a Kontakt lib)


----------



## Vovique (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a good amount of african instruments, but not any voices. I'm very excited of this!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 4, 2016)

Very cool, my friend!


----------



## TARI (Apr 4, 2016)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Very cool, my friend!


Thank you Ned!


----------



## newcreation08 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds great! I have almost all of Tarilontes libraries and they are all really superb products!!


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 4, 2016)

If it is Tari, you just KNOW it is well done.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds great Tari! I can't wait for more information!!


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 4, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Interesting! (I still wish Era2 was a Kontakt lib)


+1


----------



## mmendez (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds really cool. Looking forward to getting this one!

Miguel


----------



## Daniel Belik (Apr 4, 2016)

Very impressive!


----------



## TARI (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you so much for your kind words! 
This is a video showing how Kwaya works. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Apr 5, 2016)

Sounds great! Will there be an intro price?


----------



## TARI (Apr 5, 2016)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Sounds great! Will there be an intro price?


Thank you!
I´m sorry I don´t think there will be any intro price. Best Service doesn't make any discount during the first year. Regular price will be 259 €.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 5, 2016)

Dang - wish I had this 6 months ago. No worries - there will be other projects in this vein. No brainer purchase. Excellent work Tari.


----------



## trotamusicos (Apr 9, 2016)

Very interesting, can't wait till May


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 9, 2016)

I di a project several years ago that I would have loved to have this for. If another comes my way, I will be on this like white on rice. Tari, you are remarkable.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 9, 2016)

This library sounds amazing, just as do all of Tari's libraries. I'm going to wait a bit until I get it, as I don't need it at the moment. But if I did, even at full asking price it would most likely be worth. Tari... all of your work is brilliant!

Just fyi... today is Tari day at Best Service, so if you've been holding out for something like Desert Winds, ERA, etc. Today might be your day. I see that Audio Deluxe is honoring these prices as well. I'm picking up Altus as it will go perfectly with ERAII.


----------



## Ben H (Apr 9, 2016)

Shame it's not in ENGINE format 














... said no one ever


----------



## mickeyl (Apr 10, 2016)

A reissue of the tari's Engine libs in Kontakt format would be something I'd pay for...


----------



## TARI (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for your kind words! I really appreciate them 

This is a demo video of one of the official demos. Hope you find it interesting:


----------



## TARI (Apr 14, 2016)

And another video demo:


----------



## TARI (Apr 22, 2016)

Please, have a listen to the demos playlist. Some new cool demos added!


----------



## Leeward (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh my Lordy Lord. I frickin' need this right now.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 23, 2016)

I cannot wait until I have a need for this as to have an excuse to purchase it. Every Tari lib I've purchased has been spectacular.


----------



## storyteller (Apr 23, 2016)

Definitely a must buy, but I have to say it wasn't until today that I said "KWAYA" out loud for the first time... it made me laugh at myself for not getting it sooner.  Clever name. Ha. Can't believe I missed that until today.


----------



## TARI (Apr 27, 2016)

quantum7 said:


> I cannot wait until I have a need for this as to have an excuse to purchase it. Every Tari lib I've purchased has been spectacular.


Thank you! 



storyteller said:


> Definitely a must buy, but I have to say it wasn't until today that I said "KWAYA" out loud for the first time... it made me laugh at myself for not getting it sooner.  Clever name. Ha. Can't believe I missed that until today.


Yeah, Kwaya means choir in swahili and in other african languages. The cool thing is that it sounds like choir in english :D


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 27, 2016)

The demos sound great, though some of them use the shouts a bit too much . Can't wait for the release, and can't wait to make some music with this. All the libraries I have from Tari are amazing.


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 27, 2016)

The demos sound spectacular


----------



## Mundano (May 9, 2016)

Hello Eduardo,

congratulations for your new work. I would like to ask you if the sampled choir only sings in tempered scales, or if there are un-tempered samples to approach more traditional aspects in musical compositions? With much respect of your wonderful work, the demos sound to me too "west-like" harmonized _á la _"Lion King". It's super to have western scales, but when i work with ethnic content i would like to have too this musical aspects that doesn't fit to western ears, just because of it's nature. For example the buzz by Mbira instruments,... some western musicians tend to avoid this sounds. Some western-ears-un-tuned aspects of the sung voices are very important to maintain the nature and characteristics of the traditional chants. I know not everybody is composing right now "traditional" like music, but it could be very useful for scoring and in general. Thank you for long reading  and looking forward to follow you and your work, i'm a fan of your libraries!


----------

